# I need a place for my horse near Grand Rapids, MI



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

try craigslist.


----------



## catabear (Sep 15, 2013)

I've tried but sadly people won't leave their phone numbers and they aren't responding to my emails. Right now I'm patiently waiting for a lady to call me back but I've received no response. Very frustrating. :/ 

Thank you for the idea though!


----------



## horseq (Aug 4, 2014)

I can relate  Emailed nine barns and only two responses (albeit two lovely responses, just would be nice to compare a bunch at once). Can be frustrating - hang in there!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Horse Boarding in Grand Rapids Michigan


There are a few places by me (I'm around GR) that board, but as I have horses on my property, I don't know the rates and their names escape me :? Hope this helps.


----------



## catabear (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you very much! I found a couple places that I have not seen before and I'll definitely contact them tomorrow.


----------



## catabear (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you so much ForeverSunRider! Thanks to that website I found a barn that a lady just bought and she's in the process of getting everything set up for new boarders in Sept. I looked at it today and it's an ideal situation for me and my horse! Only 10 mins. away too! He gets to move in Sept. 1st!! 

SO HAPPY!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Glad to have been of help! Hope you and your horse enjoy the new barn


----------

